# Brussels By Night



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Beautiful! I love the night shot of the circular square at Central Station. kay:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Stalingrad !! by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Blvd du Midi by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Fons NY by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed beautiful, very nice! :applause:


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice pictures...


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Streetball ! by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Empty court. by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



The field, by night. by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr





The Block by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Basketball in the 'hood by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Basketball 'round the block. by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Office Garden (2) by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


Office Garden by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful night shots again! :cheers:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Temples in the dark by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Excellent, excellent. I like your style. 

kay:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Cinquantenaire by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

around the corner by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos of Brussels by night :cheers:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Lost Perceptions From This Point Of View by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr ​


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots and beautiful city as well.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^What is this skyscraper under construction?


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all !!

I'm participating in a photo contest from the Brussels Metro. 
Just added a few photos (384 > 393) ... 
From the moment I've got +20 votes, I'm officially in.
So if some people have some spare time to vote for one of the photos below, or share it? Feel free!

Eternal gratitude in return :bow:

http://brusselbeweegt.mivb.be/393/#deelnemen-stemmen
http://brusselbeweegt.mivb.be/392/#deelnemen-stemmen
http://brusselbeweegt.mivb.be/391/#deelnemen-stemmen
http://brusselbeweegt.mivb.be/390/#deelnemen-stemmen
http://brusselbeweegt.mivb.be/389/#deelnemen-stemmen
http://brusselbeweegt.mivb.be/388/#deelnemen-stemmen
http://brusselbeweegt.mivb.be/387/#deelnemen-stemmen
http://brusselbeweegt.mivb.be/386/#deelnemen-stemmen
http://brusselbeweegt.mivb.be/385/#deelnemen-stemmen
http://brusselbeweegt.mivb.be/384/#deelnemen-stemmen

These are all photo's I'm sharing here every now and then too... 

Thanks in advance !
Dirk


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Christos-Greece !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome ...please post more photos of Brussels by night


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Bike Lane by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Lounge N More by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Escapade 2 by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ After a long time great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

~ melodies from the past ~ by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

~ listen to this track ~ ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Porte de Hal by Bulevardi, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Where in Brussels ? by Bulevardi, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you, Benonie !

Voor jou ook !


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Hunting season is open again! by Bulevardi, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Midi by Bulevardi, on Flickr

Was it an evening or an early morning... a walk through the city.


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpIFrYqHPI5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpOPFgRHV-b/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpPBMpzHaPv/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpQUQaenzPM/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpRgqgdnld9/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpWJJ0TH664/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpDDrQOnelZ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpEN0v6H_xo/

^^ Kuregem, a nice district in Brussels


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBsDipkPHBxJ/


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBqsvEOGHnoV/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBq5Z1LsHJz8/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBrkJfosn-7b/


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB70g6HBA_gx/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB7pmvBjAR8l/


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

And another one:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB73G-JugMxQ/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again nice updates


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello again,
How are you doing Forum?

Kisses !
Bulevardi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice new photo above


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

It gets a little colder today again!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Keep them coming, Bulevardi


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

2010


2013


----------

